# 14 free Warfield ebooks



## reaganmarsh (Dec 4, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

I think this probably qualifies as finding the mother lode. 14 free Warfield ebooks, courtesy of the fine folks at Monergism. 

https://www.monergism.com/14-free-ebooks-b-b-warfield

Enjoy!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Hettler (Dec 4, 2015)

Mother lode is right. WOW!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 4, 2015)

I guess you guys overloaded the server:

"Error The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later."


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 4, 2015)

Tried again later and got them all. Thanks, Reagan.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 5, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> I guess you guys overloaded the server:
> 
> "Error The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later."


This is a common defect of the monergism site. Just refresh the page and all will be well.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks. I like Warfield.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm glad they're helpful to you guys; they'll sure be a help to me! 

Have a wonderful Lord's Day, brethren. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Captain Picard (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow. So good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MW (Dec 6, 2015)

Are pdfs going out of style?


----------



## Justified (Dec 6, 2015)

MW said:


> Are pdfs going out of style?


I'm wondering the same thing. I don't know why people like ePubs and mobis. I find them much more difficult to read from.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 6, 2015)

MW said:


> Are pdfs going out of style?



I've never been accused of anything even remotely approaching stylishness, so...I don't know.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 6, 2015)

Justified said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > Are pdfs going out of style?
> ...



People have ePub and mobi readers on their "devices," so these are becoming the standard. The primary benefit for small screens is that you can easily adjust font size without having to scroll sideways for bigger pages.

But, it is pretty easy to convert either format to pdf with Calibre  if you want. I just did that to _Augustine & The Pelagian Controversy"_ to make sure it still worked. It produced a nice and clear pdf document from the mobi file. The font size is largish, but that's because the aim is to make it readable on small screens.


----------



## Logan (Dec 7, 2015)

A proper PDF requires typesetting. A .mobi or .epub will be "typeset" for you, to your preferred reading margins, line spacing, font, and size, so every "book" is your uniformly in your preference (theoretically).

For reading plain text, I'd almost never choose PDF, it's just the wrong format unless someone takes the time to properly typeset it. And like Victor says, you can certainly take a .mobi and change it into a PDF if you want to.

I guess the short of it is, the lack of customization in a PDF is both a strong and a weak point, depending on what you want to do with it.


----------

